#ubuntu-au 2011-08-01
<gorilla> Is it acceptable to put a sign on my computer saying "Can't work: Compiling"?
<head_victim> sagaci: nice work on the translation team
<sagaci> head_victim, yeah pretty happy about it... already dug into the chromium-browser package
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<head_victim> DoeNietWil: not a problem, there are several of us in here who would be able to help out.
<DoeNietWil> ah cool head_victim thanks a lot
<head_victim> DoeNietWil: we translate into English (Australian)
<DoeNietWil> just to be sure, launchpad treats this as seperate languages?
<head_victim> Yes, and we've only recently set up a team for our translation on launchpad, previously we were only a Ubuntu team. 
<DoeNietWil> very nice to hear!
<sagaci> DoeNietWil, yeah ok
<head_victim> DoeNietWil: quick question is wordlisttable a specific object in open teacher?
<head_victim> Or can it be translanted to word list table
<DoeNietWil> wait i will check it for you
<DoeNietWil> could you tell me at what page it is?
<head_victim> DoeNietWil: strings 40 and 43
<DoeNietWil> it can be translated
<head_victim> Ok you might want them to update the main as well as wordlisttable isn't in English US to my knowledge either
<DoeNietWil> head_victim, do you know what it should say then?
<head_victim> Hah sagaci and I are tripping over each other.
<head_victim> I would suggest simply "word list table" unless wordlisttable is a specific object in the program
<DoeNietWil> thanks, i posted it as a bug
<head_victim> No worries
<head_victim> If they do report that it's meant to be a specific object let me know and I'll change it back in our translation
<DoeNietWil> i believe it's not because they made a dutch translation and it is translated in there
<head_victim> Ah that makes sense, that's why I like to check before just changing things.
<head_victim> DoeNietWil: all done, I'd probably suggest that string 195 needs to be "percentages" not "percents".
<DoeNietWil> yeah, there is allready a bug filed for that but thanks!
<head_victim> DoeNietWil: no worries, glad to help out
<DoeNietWil> that's the nice thing about ubuntu everyone it friendly
<DoeNietWil> but hey, if you want to chat with the devs someday you can go here http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-02
<head_victim> A dry run rsync to a fresh location gives me a total size of 463GB, an accumulative rsync gives me 850GB. I'm using rsync -vtlrh source destination - any suggestions?
<head_victim> Oh and I've thrown a --delete in there as well to no avail.
<head_victim> For the record --ignore-errors did the trick.
<sagaci> head_victim: how long did it take to sync
<head_victim> It took bugger all (came back to the pc within 30 mins) and the extra 400GB was gone
<head_victim> The 850GB collection built up over months.
<sagaci> ah ok
<head_victim> I've noticed aarnet has slowed to about 2.2MB/s these days though.
<head_victim> First few seconds ramp up over 4 but within 5 - 10 seconds its back to 2.2 - 2.4
<sagaci> yeah, i'm down to 1.5
<head_victim> I'd say the speed is there because I haven't noticed any drop off anywhere else, maybe it's being throttled somewhere I'd say.
<sagaci> bigpond, i'd say
<head_victim> Or aarnet suddenly having a massive load of Telstra clients.
<sagaci> yeah, maybe
<head_victim> I wonder how back "a few bad sectors" is on a SMART test for a 2tb drive.
<gorilla> head_victim: I'd be backing up the drive and replacing it. But that's more my level of paranoia.
<head_victim> Yeah, I'm working on backing it up now. 
<head_victim> It's showing a bad sector count of 79 on a 2tb drive
<head_victim> It's only been powered on 1.2 years 
<head_victim> gorilla: would a fsck help at all?
<head_victim> Just researching the topic on google and working out if it is worth using the drive at all
<sagaci> head_victim, is it your ubuntu archive drive?
<head_victim> sagaci: that's one of the things on it. No real problem with that though, I can get that again any time I need it.
<head_victim> It's also my primary network drive for documents, etc.
<sagaci> I wouldn't share that kinda stuff on the same drive
<head_victim> I do semi-regular backups so just doing a manual rsync of everything I can't replace elsewhere to put my mind at ease.
<head_victim> It's only shared across the lan. No security threat.
<head_victim> On a side note, I'm getting almost as much linked in spam on mailing lists as I'm getting other spam on my email account :/
<sagaci> like I mean, I know for myself, I'd have separate drives for ubuntu backup/archive and a separate one for personal stuff
<head_victim> I was meant to, but that got sidetracked learning how to correctly build the server to run it all.
<head_victim> So the personal data sits on raid 10 and the mirror on an external drive.
<sagaci> ah ok
<head_victim> And then anything not easily replaceable rsynced on a weekly cron to another network drive.
<head_victim> And then I also burn some DVDs for semi-static data like photos, etc.
<head_victim> I think that's a decent enough backup plan for a home network, just don't want to ever have to test it.
<sagaci> i'm going to see if I can hack around on testdrive to include sync/launches of lubuntu daily isos
<head_victim> I would but that's metered data :/
<head_victim> Unless you can convince aarnet to mirror dailies as well ;)
<sagaci> well it's 700mb straight up but then it just sync the changes
<sagaci> which is convenient
<head_victim> Ah zsync the changes?
<sagaci> yeah, zsync
<sagaci> otherwise falls back to curl/wget
<head_victim> Nice work. I'm concentrating on getting the basics right. My previous approach was leaving gaps in my knowledge so now I'm sticking strictly to a book to work through.
<head_victim> Trying to plug the holes so I can do things right instead of just the quickest way I could find on google
<sagaci> head_victim, is an email saying sunday week too confusing to send out now
<head_victim> Nah just give the time and date and a shortlist of topics to try and generate conversation on them
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-06
<scutum> Hello, Im interested in a reliable Linux hosting provider in Australia
<scutum> can someone please help me
<scutum> I know this is a bit off topic here but Im in need of good australian hosting
<head_victim> scutum: ah ok there are plenty around but none I've personally used
<scutum> head_victim, have you heard of a satisfied customer?
<head_victim> Most people I know use linode but they aren't in Australia
<head_victim> If no one else here can help out I'd suggest asking on the mailing list
<head_victim> There's several hundred people on it so you'll reach a wider audience than the 20 or so here :)
<scutum> great advise!!
<scutum> ~advice
<scutum> I can do that by emailin it to ubuntu-au@lists.ubuntu.com 
<scutum> right?
<sagaci> yup
<scutum> thank you so much!
<head_victim> scutum: here to help
<scutum> I really appreciate it MATE!
<head_victim> You didn't mention you wanted in it AU 
<sagaci> kinda did
<head_victim> sagaci: I meant in the email to the list
 * head_victim went to moderate it to the list
<sagaci> ah, makes sense
<sagaci> didn't mention it was on the list :P
<head_victim> scutum: did you want me to pass that one to the list or did you want to rewrite to say you wanted it in Australia?
<scutum> yes please
<sagaci> head_victim, so send ubuntu global jam - translation jam to the main list?
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> Set up on the loco.u.c page?
<head_victim> I just sent out a UbuntuAU tweet/dent from Jono on organising UGJ so nice timing
<sagaci> yeah, should I just say 3pm saturday arvie or ask for a time that suits the most people?
<head_victim> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/08/05/kick-out-the-jam/
<head_victim> That's for details on what to set up where nad how to link it
<head_victim> As far as when, if you're running it pick the time most suitable for you, if there is a few different ideas that work equally well for you feel free to create a doodle poll but make sure you set an end date of about a week from when you start it so it doesn't drag on and on
<sagaci> 2 or 3 hours?
<head_victim> Depends on what you want to do with it. The one I ran I basically said "I'll be available in the channel with information on how to get going from x to y" and people just came in as they wanted and I helped them get set up
<head_victim> If you want to run a specific program you could probably do it in less time
<sagaci> meh, I'll just make it saturday afternoon from 2-4pm, so it's not too later for westerners and not too early for easterners
<head_victim> Sounds good 
<sagaci> announcement - link to jono's post or make a blog entry of my own?
<head_victim> Blog to ubuntu.com.au if you like
<head_victim> If you log in you can post to it and I can submit it
<head_victim> Nothing stopping anyone writing posts to the main page there, just needs approval from the admins
<sagaci> righteo
<sagaci> do you get spam?
<head_victim> Not a lot of people posting information spamming, more just as a double check for spelling/content
<sagaci> kk
<head_victim> Let me know when it's done, we don't get auto notified of new content
<sagaci> head_victim, just mocked this up, http://paste.ubuntu.com/659839/ , suggestions...
<head_victim> I'll probably try to remember how to hyperlink the links rather than list then but looks good
<head_victim> Maybe include your nick or wiki page in brackets at the end so they can find you easily
<sagaci> oh yeah righteo, do you want to fix that up? hyperlinks can't be done by me and if you want to copy+paste (sagaci) to the end...
<head_victim> If you just go to http://ubuntu.com.au/node/add and submit either an event or story
<sagaci> ah right
<head_victim> So yeah, anyone with an account on the website (which is open to everyone) can create content, it just needs to be moderated by an admin to hit the website.
<sagaci> ah, new to me
<sagaci> account created 2 years 33 weeks ago, wowser
<sagaci> didn't think it was that long ago
<head_victim> Hah time flies when you're having fun
<sagaci> ah, link doesn't work
<sagaci> http://imgur.com/geuzR
<head_victim> Oh WOW, there are a LOT of spammers sign up to that site
<head_victim> Be happy when Canonical get time to upgrade it so we can hook in open id to it
<head_victim> blahdeblah: is there anything special to do to an account to let them submit content for approval?
<head_victim> or elky or any other website admins
<head_victim> sagaci: so if you go to the home page is there a link on the right hand side "create content"
<sagaci> nope
<head_victim> sagaci: try now, I just gave you "page creator" access
<sagaci> now it does, along with a lot of other stuff
<sagaci> thanks
<head_victim> I'll leave it there for now, if I'm told that's the really wrong thing to do and there is a better way I might revise it but I"ll let you know if it's going to change
<head_victim> Looking at what others have done that seems to be the correct way to do it though so fingers crossed I got something right :)
<sagaci> yeah righteo
<head_victim> As you can tell I really know what I'm doing with drupal :D
<sagaci> i'll leave published checkbox unticked, yeah, for proof-reading/typo-hunting?
<head_victim> Yes thanks
<sagaci> do you mind if I copy the announcement to my blog and link to it?
<head_victim> Not at all, I was going to tweet/dent it as well if you don't mind
<head_victim> Hit it on all fronts get as many people there as possible. Feel free to link on the forum as well
<sagaci> head_victim, will that autolink l.u.c as well, or should I put it in the p.u.o.au
<head_victim> sagaci: nah you still need to create the event in loco.u.c
<sagaci> no, I just mean link to the l.u.c event in the post
<head_victim> Oh yeah that would be good, that is where we're menat to organise it all from
<head_victim> I'll be so glad when they get all the requirements for locos on the loco.u.c page
<sagaci> it's on loco.u.c
<head_victim> Nice job, I think that's a day I'm working but that can't really be helped, I think I'm working most of that weekend unfortunately
<sagaci> that's fine
<head_victim> And I think the loco.u.c site is still on UTC time
<head_victim> I could be wrong though
<sagaci> it looks like UTC but when you register/update the event it says input local time
<sagaci> grr
<head_victim> I think we set it to UTC because the local time didn't want to work properly at the time
<sagaci> so change the time?
<head_victim> If it's in UTC you probably shoudl
<head_victim> If you're still going at 6 I might be able to join in ;)
<sagaci> submitted
<sagaci> meh,anytime after 2pm, really
<head_victim> sagaci: ok if I add links to the general translation guide and the english translation guides?
<sagaci> yeah, go for it
<sagaci> just didn't know how to link with that text, without using full html
<head_victim> I'm just going to use an example from the previous post that looks like - <a href="http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au/events">Ubuntu-AU loco.u.c events page</a>
<sagaci> righteo then
<head_victim> I never really know exactly what it's all called or doing but I have a knack for copying everyone else's work ;)
<sagaci> Mr. Copyleft man
<head_victim> I'm going to link the loco event as well if that's ok?
<head_victim> As a part of the first sentence.
<head_victim> http://ubuntu.com.au/
<sagaci> thanks
<head_victim> sagaci: nah mate thank you for organising and wriiting it. Do you have an identica and/or twitter account?
<sagaci> link is broken
<sagaci> like the main en-AU link
<head_victim> The first line?>
<sagaci> yeppers
<sagaci> twitter but I don't use it
<sagaci> and it's the kind of thing I don't really want to start using
<head_victim> Yeah I know how you feel. I'm doing the UAU posts for now, that's social media enough for me
<sagaci> omg! i can't believe how much I like honey and peanutbutter on #bread
<sagaci> -.-
<head_victim> Hahah
<head_victim> Hmm not sure what I've done to that link
<sagaci> under the alternative url path I think
<head_victim> No idea how that link got there
<head_victim> Should be fixed
<head_victim> #UbuntuAU is holding a Translation Jam! Announcement -  http://is.gd/IXQSaJ Details & Signup - http://is.gd/syHFKn #ugj #locoteams #ubuntu
<head_victim> Hows that for a tweet/dent ?
<sagaci> yeah fine
<sagaci> Have I sent an email to the list about it
<sagaci> nope, looks like I haven't yet
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-07
<benonsoftware> YankDownUnder: Hello :)
<YankDownUnder> benonsoftware, Gday...have to get beer
<benonsoftware> YankDownUnder: Bit to eariler?
<benonsoftware> !rt
<lubotu2> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<head_victim> yama: I notice you're one of the enGB translation launchpad admins, apparently my membership in the UK Translators group is about to expire. Would you be able to extend it? My launchpad id is jarednorris
<head_victim> It's a bit odd though, as I am getting expiration notifications but it's an open team.
<sagaci> or leave/join
<head_victim> sagaci: nice point, I didn't even think of that.
<head_victim> If you look at the membership it's weird, some people have expirations but most dont - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-en-gb/+members
<sagaci> depends who approves i guess
<head_victim> sagaci: leaving/joining worked to extend the expiration.
<head_victim> yama: sorry to ping you unnecessarily, leaving and rejoining the the auto set the expiration out further. 
<sagaci> how long is the expiry now
<head_victim> 1 year
<elky> i'd say it used to be manually done but is now limited like this and the 1yr just makes sure the join-all-the-teams people drop off it eventually
<elky> er, not limited, automatic
<head_victim> elky: sounds fair, I just can't believe I didn't think of the obvious solution sagaci presented.
<head_victim> Too busy looking for something more difficult
<head_victim> Alrighty, off to the folks for dinner. Cheerio :)
<sagaci> as am i
<nt1972> hello everyone!! I am from Melbourne, I want to ask are there any ununtu courses are running in melbourne
<nt1972> no one 
<redvil> anybody here knows how to get the latest vlc player..mine doesnt play mkv files
<gack_> I've installed Ubuntu and it said it was successful. When I tried to restart it with the USB out nothing happened. I've reinstalled it and it's the same. Then I tried to run it in rescue mode by entering 'rescue' at the boot prompt screen. It didn't do anything. Rescue mode doesn't come up in my start up list when I try to start the computer with the USB in. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-30
<Oddjob> hello everyone. just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction to get help installing linux on a HP DL360 G3
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-02
<sagaci> ubuntu.com down?
<sagaci> same with launchpad, might be a bigpond thing
<md_5> not sure when / why I left this channel :|
<md_5> Anyway sharing todays experience: You know you are a linux user when you boot into windows and get told your copy is not genuine and requires activation.
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-29
<jea> jared: just wondering, did you say you were getting dvds sent out too?
<jared> jea: I thought so?
<jared> I filled in the web form request
<jea> jared: ok. just couldn't remember
<jea> what is the general timeframe like?
<jared> I hope they arrive
<jared> Not sure
<jea> ok
<jea> no problem
<jared> I still have some 12.04 and 12.10 here if they're helpful
<jea> I guess I could grab some 12.04 discs, being LTS (if the others do not arrive)
<jared> No worries, just let me know.
<jared> Did you want other team members there to help? If so I'd be spruiking it on the mailing list
<jea> I have not got the date confirmed yet, so I don't want to ask yet
<jea> and I haven't worked out how I am going to run it properly yet
<jared> Ah fair enough. I just saw the update come through on the feed (I'm subscribed via RSS to the loco.u.c calendar)
<jea> ah, yes. i should fix that date
<jared> No worries, well I have to run, sing out if I can help at all. Hopefully the disks arrive.
<jea> ok. cya later :)
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-01
<Grinwoody> After using parted magic to format and then subsequently installing ubuntu using a live usb how do i stop parted magic from booting and instead boot to ubuntu?
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> anyone know what's going on with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1125918
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1125918 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Graphics become blurry after intermittent period" [Undecided,New]
<hot_wheelz> I thought a recent kernel update may have fixed it but it seems i was wrong :-(
<hot_wheelz> anyone?
<Iam_Gadgets> evening
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-02
<Iam_Gadgets> hi ive just installed onto an ssd but it wont boot ive read and searched but ive obviously missed a step 
<Iam_Gadgets> can anyone point me somewhere i havent tried  :)
<Iam_Gadgets> i downloaded latest iso and put it on dvd it installed ok.  when it went to reboot it asks for a boot disk 
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-03
<ikt> A /64 subnet is the smallest IPv6 assignment that an End User can receive according to the current IPv6 assignment policy. 
<ikt> so the smallest subnet that can be given out is 18446744073709551616 IP addresses
<jea> we all need a lot of numbers
<ikt> the problem i've got is that a customer is given a /64 and is saying that ipv6 isn't working
<ikt> on ipv4, they are given a /32, which is a single ip address
<ikt> so normally I just try and ping that ip
<jea> they probably can't decide on which ip to use
<ikt> I think we need a way of seeing what IPv6 address is given to a router
<ikt> so my response will be something along the way of "i can see we've given you a /64, it should work"
<jea> does their router support ipv6?
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> fritzbox 7390
<jea> alright
<jea> clients can be fun to deal with
<ikt> yup
<ikt> if they weren't fun I don't know if I'd be doing my job right now
<ikt> helpdesk :P
<iktmob> test
<iktmob> Hurray! It works
<jea> i find irssi connectbot works well
<jea> but you need a server for that
<ikt> have you seen irissinotifier?
<ikt> is it any good?
<jea> i have seen it, but have not used it yet
#ubuntu-au 2015-08-02
<ags> hello?
